
ChubaoFS: The Cloud Native Computing Foundation’s New Distributed File System - jamesblonde
https://thenewstack.io/chubaofs-the-cloud-native-computing-foundations-speedy-new-distributed-file-system/
======
jamesblonde
It's great to see new work on filesystem support for Kubernetes - it is badly
needed. At first glance, ChubaoFS looks interesting - it has taken ideas from
Haystack (facebook) and CephFS and put a POSIX API on effectively a S3 API.

Some questions I have relate to the POSIX semantics supported and what type of
applications can work well on it. The authors say deletion is asynchronous -
does this mean listing of dirs is eventually consistent? Also, how does
utilization-based placement work with columnar file formats (parquet,
tfrecords, petastorm)? Do blocks for the same partition get spread across
different servers or not?

Also, I was a bit disappointed with the lack of a reference to our work on
HopsFS (Usenix FAST, Middleware) where we also do distributed metadata and
small files in metadata. But i guess Sigmod is more database folks.

